# My HP Officejet 4315v all-in-one won't



## Starbyfar (Jan 30, 2008)

When in push the scan button it says NO SCAN OPTIONS how can I make it scan or how do I program my computer to have a scan option? I need it to work so I can scan a photos or letters to my computer so I can keep it in my for later pull up when needing it.:upset::4-dontknow: :sigh: Please help me


----------



## neinaz (Jun 5, 2009)

Did you ever get this to work? I'm having the same problem, and I can't find an answer


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello and welcome neinaz

When you installed the printer, was the usb cable unplugged? This is crucial. If you install the drivers/software with the cable plugged in often the printer will install, but the scanner won't. Try uninstalling and reinstalling printer software. I would download latest drivers from hp site and use them rather than the included disk.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

yes I agree with HD Monkey on this,

Go here for the driver and software for the printer:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=1138342


----------

